# Waterproof/Breathable Membrane



## brianhabby (16 Sep 2012)

Sometime in the next year I am going to have to downsize my workshop for several reasons.

I have been looking at garden sheds and there is a huge choice in quality available, a 10' x 12' shed can vary from around £600 ish to over two grand. So I am considering building one myself. It will enable me to build it to my exact specification although I'm not convinced I will save much, if any, money. :? 

During my research I have seen some sheds that have a waterproof/breathable membrane between the stud work and the cladding, so my question is:

What is this membrane likely to be?

Any ideas

regards 

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Sep 2012)

Tyvek or similar.


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Sep 2012)

I'd recommend Tyvek. Worth looking on there website as they do various ones depending on the application.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## treds1 (17 Sep 2012)

Ive just used http://www.permavent.co.uk/permavent-eco/ not sure how it compares to Tyvek, but was quite a bit cheaper. Have a look on Ebay for the best prices.

Really must add some more pics to my build thread but bellow shows it in use.


----------



## brianhabby (17 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys, Tyvek or similar it is then. 

I want it to prevent moisture getting at the insulation I intend installing and this stuff looks to be just the job.

regards 

Brian


----------



## Dibs-h (18 Sep 2012)

treds1":72p8vplb said:


> Ive just used http://www.permavent.co.uk/permavent-eco/ not sure how it compares to Tyvek, but was quite a bit cheaper. Have a look on Ebay for the best prices.
> 
> Really must add some more pics to my build thread but bellow shows it in use.



That's for roofs. Tyvek (and others perhaps) do special membranes for wrapping timber frame buildings,

http://construction.tyvek.co.uk/Tyvek_C ... index.html

Whilst some may argue that you could use a roofing membrane of a timber frame - I'd rather not skimp the 100 quid or so difference on a few rolls.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## treds1 (18 Sep 2012)

I was concerned about that but, the manufacture's website states that that it is suitable for roofs and timber frames. 

http://www.permavent.co.uk/permavent-eco/

See bottom of page



> Permavent ECO is also suitable for the Scottish roofing practice and is suitable as house wrap in timber frame construction.



Though I am sure Tyvek is a superior product for those on a more limited budget, it may be worth a consideration.


----------



## Dibs-h (18 Sep 2012)

treds1":2cl7926q said:


> I was concerned about that but, the manufacture's website states that that it is suitable for roofs and timber frames.
> 
> http://www.permavent.co.uk/permavent-eco/
> 
> ...



Sorry - missed that at the bottom of the page. If it's suitable - then go for it.

Dibs


----------



## fluffflinger (18 Sep 2012)

Can't remember the name of the stuff i used but it was green sourced via ebay and a similar product to Tyvek. Two layers on the roof and one wrapped on the outside of the stud frame lasted through an entire winter including several doses of snow with absolutely no water ingress whatsoever. Not ideal but it was only stapled in place and suffered no ill effects despite strong winds. 

Additionally line the inside with some plastic sheeting before putting on your wall covering of choice no draughts means vastly lower heating costs and wonderful heat retention!


----------

